# unterschied



## black-dog (7. März 2002)

sorry die frage - es würde sicher irgendwo in der adobe-hilfe stehen aber war zu dumm, den eintrag zu finden... also, hier die frage:

was ist der unterschied zwischen der lab-helligkeit und der helligkeit, die ich unter helligkeit/kontrast einstelle?

bitte kreuzigt mich nicht ;-)


----------



## freekazoid (7. März 2002)

gute frage...würd ich doch auch mal gerne wissen.


----------



## black-dog (7. März 2002)

huch, hatte schon angst, sowas wisse nur ich nicht *gG*


----------



## Mythos007 (8. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz black-dog,

also hier ist mal meine kleine Erklärung für dieses Thema 

*L*a*b-Modell*
Das L*a*b-Farbmodell basiert auf einem Modell, das
1931 von der Commission Internationale d’Eclairage
(CIE) zur internationalen Norm für die Farbmessung
erklärt wurde. 1976 wurde dieses Modell verbessert
und in „CIE L*a*b“ umbenannt.

*L*a*b-Farben sind geräteunabhängig*, d. h. bei
der Erstellung oder Ausgabe eines Bildes werden
unabhängig vom Gerät (Bildschirm, Drucker,
Computer oder Scanner) konsistente Farben erzeugt.

L*a*b-Farben bestehen aus einer Luminanz- oder
Helligkeit-Komponente (L) und zwei chromatischen
Komponenten: der a-Komponente (von Grün bis
Rot) und der b-Komponente (von Blau bis Gelb).

*Lab-Modus*
In Photoshop hat der Lab-Modus eine Luminanz-
Komponente (L) zwischen 0 und 100. Die a-Komponente
(Grün-Rot-Achse) und b-Komponente
(Blau-Gelb-Achse) liegen zwischen +120 und –120.
Im Lab-Modus könnt Ihr Photo CD-Bilder
verwenden, Luminanz und Farbwerte von Bildern
unabhängig voneinander bearbeiten, Bilder zwischen
Systemen übertragen und auf PostScript ® Level 2-
und Level 3-Druckern ausgeben. Um Lab-Bilder auf
anderen farbigen PostScript-Geräten zu drucken,
konvertiert Ihr diese zunächst in CMYK.
Der Lab-Modus ist das interne Farbmodell, das
Photoshop beim Konvertieren von Farbmodi
verwendet.

So und nun seit Ihr drann  bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## freekazoid (8. März 2002)

yo, krazz

danke @ mythos!
und schon wieder n' stück schlauer...


----------



## subzero (8. März 2002)

*kewl...*

hi leutz....
hrhr...jo nch nie damit gearbeitet weil ich nit wusste wat das is.. 

kewl..


----------



## silence (8. März 2002)

ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber
ich glaube, entweder is mythos mitarbeiter 
bei adobe oder er ist ein COMPUTER-GOTT!
Huldigt ihm! *verbeug*


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

*huldig* *verbeug* *Schaf opfer*

Ich benutz trotzdem lieber RGB und CMYK 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## freekazoid (8. März 2002)

...oder er hat in 'nem buch nachgeschaut...


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

hm.... halte ich für nicht unwahrscheinlich!
Aber dann ist er eben ein Buch-Gott 

MfG
Maniacy

PS: Hey, freek, ich sehe du hast endlich ICQ


----------



## black-dog (9. März 2002)

... oder ist er ein buch? 

naja, egal - nette antwort!


----------



## Samuel (13. März 2002)

*lol*

loool
ihr habts ja theorien ...

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## Christoph (13. März 2002)

> Um Lab-Bilder auf
> anderen farbigen PostScript-Geräten zu drucken,
> konvertiert Ihr diese zunächst in CMYK.



@Mythos kannst du mir das vielleicht erklären! entweder veraltet oder falsch! man doch genauso LABpics in RGB auf farbige PostScritp geräten drucken!! oder irre ich mich da???


----------



## MistR-X (13. März 2002)

*hmm*

was heist lab-helligkeit?
ich meine in welchen bereichen usw. verwendet man das?


----------



## black-dog (13. März 2002)

einstellungen - farbton/sättigung... dann das häkchen färben markieren! 

aber was das genau ist weiss ich leider auch nicht! jedenfalls îst die wirkung nicht die selbe wie beim helligkeitsregler aus helligkeit/kontrast. bei lab-helligkeit kannst du das ganze bild bis schwarz verdunkeln oder bis weiss aufhellen.


----------



## black-dog (23. März 2002)

so, ich hab nun sowas wie nen ansatz!

wenn man sein bild nimmt und auf bild - einstellen - farbton/sättigung klickt werden die farbinfos des bildes verworfen.

mit lab-helligkeit stellt ihr dann nur noch die helligkeit der "neuen" farbe ein und nicht wie bei helligkeit/kontrast, diejenigen des ganzen bildes! 

so in etwa ein ansatz... allerdings verlasst euch nicht auf die richtigkeit meiner aussage!


----------

